# Red Sea Regulator kit vs. Azoo?



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays to everyone! I've been thinking about upgrading my DIY CO2 system to something a bit more stable. I'd like a system that's fairly low maintenance (no shaking up sugar and yeast every two weeks  ) and as cheap as possible if I can get away with it!

Anyways, does anyone have any experience with the Red Sea Regulator CO2 kits? It's $140 at ThatPetPlace or D&T Pet Supplies (no cylinder included) and includes "Red Sea Reactor 500, solenoid valve, CO2 Regulator, high precision in-line Needle Valve, Bubble Counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing."

D&T Aquarium Supplies - Aquarium supplies for marine, reef, saltwater, freshwater aquariums and ponds
CO2 System 500 Use w/Refillable Bottle (Red Sea)

How does this measure up to buying an Azoo regulator and all the other parts myself? I've read some good testimonials for the Azoo. Which method would be cheaper? More reliable? Less likely to explode?

Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

One of the things that I like about the Red Sea Regulator is that it comes in two versions, one for large cylinder valves, and one for paintball cylinders. When limited with space, or hard to find CO2 cylinder fillers, the paintball alternative is highly desired.

Anyways, the Red Sea Regulator you'll find if you run a search has positive reviews up and down for both kits. Some cons that I see are that it is more expensive as the kit itself doesn't include a solenoid. However from the D&T site, it seems to have a separate solenoid included at a good price.

Either way, the Azoo or the Red Sea kit will be perfectly suited. The Red Sea reactor 500 can be limited to how many bubbles you can inject before they escape before dissolving completely.

-John N.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply John! I'm not sure, but the knobs on the Red Sea regulator look a bit plasticky to me. I think I'll get the Azoo just to be safe :?)


----------

